# cannot copy files to my pen drive



## manne (Mar 9, 2011)

im having a problem with pc. whem im trying to copy any files from pc to pen drive it is a message saying access denied. but i can copy to pmy pc from the same pendrive. im facing same problem even if i use another pen drive.please help me 

here is the image link  of the error
*cid-1e54e669f8adbc08.office.live.com/embedphoto.aspx/Pictures/123.JPG

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

c'mon people 24 views and no reply wonderful


----------

